# My First Deer!



## thehunterteen (Jun 27, 2007)

I just shot my first ever deer(young button buck) yesterday night at about 4:40 pm. It came walking down the path, and I dropped it dead on the spot at 13 yards with one shot of my 12 gauge. dressed he weighed in at about 95-100 pounds. my neighbor then came over and showed me how to clean out the deer and how to remove the hide. I owe him a great deal of thanks for all his help. this morning I brought it into the butcher for processing.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats!!! One of many to come! :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Congrats. :beer:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

:welcome: to the ranks and congratulations!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Good job on your first deer. How bad were you shaking before you pulled the trigger?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Congrats! Good job!

huntin1


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

This is great! Many congratulations to you... You will never forget it!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Congrats man! Thats one deer more than i shot last weekend.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Congrates man! Looks like you made a good shot as well!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Awesome, way to go!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

USAlx50 said:


> Congrats man! Thats one deer more than i shot last weekend.


He got one of the 6 deer in MN. :rollin: that's why you didn't get one.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

Hey nice going!


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Congrats!!!


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Nicely Done! Congrats to you!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

You will remember that deer for the rest of your life. Good Job!!!


----------



## dep6 (Oct 11, 2002)

Way to go!!


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Nicely Done! thats the one you will never forget..


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

You're hooked now. Well done. :beer: (just Sprite in these mugs)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

thehunterteen, you waited until he was 13 yards? That's good control for a young man. I'll bet your going to be an outstanding adult hunter also. Congrats on this one and I wish you many more.


----------

